# Looking for dark AquaSoil



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

I've got a couple of tanks planted with brick colored fluorite and I don't really like the way it looks. 

Does anyone have any dark AquaSoil sitting around available?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Colombo florabase black is the darkest I've used...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I've got some black sea chem flourite. i'll bring it to the auction.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> I've got some black sea chem flourite. i'll bring it to the auction.


thank you Joey...and the light if you change it out :mrgreen:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> thank you Joey...and the light if you change it out :mrgreen:


okay works for me, bring me me some money to the auction ha ha :twitch: kidding.. Only thing I'll bid on is a bag of cherry's if no members have any.

wonder if I can put reserve prices on the stuff I bring.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

as far as I know you can have a reserve


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm looking for any black substrate that is appropriate for plants.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Fluval stratum, or the colombo florabase I recommended before (same as marified controsoil or naturesoil from Oliver Knott and probably many others) all very dark and good for plants:


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm looking to buy used black substrate from a local member.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nancy how much did you need, I guess the eco complete tanya got was all for her?


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

Joey, I used Tanya's EcoComplete in my 55g. 

I also need substrate for a 45g tall (36" X 12")


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

aha, okay. I'll see what I can I also heard fish gallery was doing 40% off on the seachem substrates I'll have to go down there and take a look.


----------

